# Grizzly DRO on the Fritz, replacement suggestions?



## Olin (Jul 5, 2013)

All

My Grizzly branded DRO stopped working. A call to Grizzly confirmed, the read-out box can't be repaired. Grizzly did say I could get a replacement read-out box for under US $400. The dilemma I'm facing is that the X axis cord has always been bent more then the allowed radius. There just isn't quite enough space on my Grizzly G4003G for the X axis scale and the cable that comes out of the read head gets interfered with by the tail stock. I mentioned this to the Grizzly Tech support person and they did allow there was a small possibility that a short in the cable could result in a general failure. 

So I am just a little reluctant to spend US $400 and find that the new box goes bad immediately, or in a few days. I've looked at entirely replacing the DRO with a new one, US $1100 up to US $2200 depending on the vendor. That's not in the budget, single male, never married as I am, it's still too much money. 

So I'm thinking of getting two good scales with self contained readout and mount them appropriately, I think that I could get by under US $200 and still have the benefits of a DRO.  

What say you, other then I most likely will loose some repeatability.

All the Best.

Olin


----------



## tripletap3 (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess Grizzly has had you check the fuse inside and or unplug the suspected scale to see if the readout comes back on. If the readout is bad I think you could find one for allot less by looking around on FleaBay. http://www.thedrostore.com/index.htm Chuck.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 5, 2013)

Here is just the head for 155.00 + 45.00 shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TDS-SINPO-2...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3a826b67e9

I have Sinpo's on both my Lathes and I like them.

Paul


----------



## Ray C (Jul 5, 2013)

Hold on here...  What kind of DRO do you have that cost so much?  There are many threads here with folks getting full kits from DroPros and other places with prices in the 350-400 range...

Ray


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 5, 2013)

Charley

I changed the resolution to 10 it was set on 5 so now it works like it should, I've had the one on the South Bend for a while and it is working good.

Paul


----------



## Kennyd (Jul 5, 2013)

To the best of knowledge, Easson is the OEM for the Grizzly DRO's, maybe they can help: http://easson.com/


----------

